# Ground Philly Cheese Steak Grilled Cheese



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Martha Focker!!!! Lol

Will add recipe shortly.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I pad not letting me attach recipe.
Pm me cell # or email address if you want it.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

On the way JFolm


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Here you go, thanks for sending it.

Ground Philly Cheesesteak Grilled Cheese
Adapted from https://dinnerthendessert.com/ground-philly-cheesesteak-grilled-
cheese/
Servings: 4 sandwiches
INGREDIENTS
1 pound ground beef 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 onion , chopped 
1/2 green bell pepper , chopped 
salt and pepper to taste 
8 slices American or Provolone Cheese 
8 slices white bread 
4 tablespoons butter 
STEPS
1) Note: click on times in the instructions to start a kitchen timer while cooking.

2) Start by browning the beef in the skillet. Try to brown without breaking up the 
meat too much. Get a nice brown sear on the beef, then break apart as little as 
possible. You want the meat to resemble a pea in size [you want to avoid taco meat
consistency]. Add the salt, pepper and Worcestershire sauce. Stir gently, then 
remove from pan.
3) Add 2 tbsp. of butter in the pan and add the chopped onions and green bell 
pepper, cooking until browned and caramelized. Add salt and pepper to taste. If you
like mushrooms in your cheesesteaks, go ahead and add some chopped mushrooms
here too. Once browned, add the meat back in and combine together.
4) Spread the butter on one side of each of the 8 slices of bread.
5) Butter side down on the cutting board.
6) Add a slice of provolone to each of the slices.
7) Top four slices with the meat mixture and close the sandwiches pressing down 
lightly.
8) In a cast iron pan or griddle on medium high add the sandwiches and cook for 3-5
minutes on each side.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting J.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

This would probably be a pretty good dish to bring to a potluck dinner or a Super Bowl party.

On a side note, these are one of those pictures you don't want to look at, because it makes you hungry.


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks good, going to have to try!


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

I just tried this recipe, and it will definitely make the rotation. I used lean ground beef and added some beef broth so as to not be too dry. Added garlic salt to toasted hoagie bread. Very easy recipe, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Yea Iâ€™ll be trying this one for sure. Dam that looks good.


----------



## kimberly2863 (Nov 15, 2017)

That sounds sooo good!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

just made....pics to follow


----------



## willejohn (5 mo ago)

its look like delicious.. thanks for recipe!


----------

